# Square D ?



## derekleffew (Apr 14, 2011)

An easy one for STUDENTS ONLY, as are all QotDs. Unless stated otherwise. Your mileage may vary. Offer not valid where prohibited by law.

What's the significance of the "D" in electrical distribution device company SquareD?


----------



## drummerboi316 (Apr 14, 2011)

D for Detroit? as in Detroit Fuse and Manufacturing Company ?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 14, 2011)

Is that your final answer?


----------



## drummerboi316 (Apr 14, 2011)

yes sir. do i get the million dollars?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 14, 2011)

drummerboi316 said:


> yes sir. do i get the million dollars?


No. That was the warm-up round.

From Square D Online Catalog : Schneider Electric Brands :

> The origin of the SQUARE D name is legendary. In 1915, the Detroit Fuse and Manufacturing Company introduced a stamped steel version of its enclosed safety switch. Embossed on the switch cover was a square with a capital 'D' for Detroit. The safety switch became so popular that customers requested the 'Square D' safety switch. Two years later, the company, capitalizing on the market demand for this product, changed its name to Square D Company. Today, the SQUARE D brand name remains one of the few created by its customers. in 1991, Schneider Electric acquired Square D Company and added one of the most highly recognized and well-respected brands in the electrical industry to its portfolio.


New question, open to all, *Who knew that?* I didn't until today.


----------



## drummerboi316 (Apr 14, 2011)

so I only walk away with a handshake?  only kidding.  

and i just found out what it meant 15 mins ago...


----------



## chausman (Apr 14, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> New question, open to all, *Who knew that?* I didn't until today.


 
drummerboi316!!!


----------



## drummerboi316 (Apr 14, 2011)

chausman said:


> drummerboi316!!!


 
FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 14, 2011)

I knew that, many Detroit buildings have some VERY old Square D products.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 14, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I knew that, many Detroit buildings have some VERY old Square D products.


 
Never even heard of it until a minute ago.


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 14, 2011)

I did not. I always wondered but never remembered to research it.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Apr 14, 2011)

My question is what does it do?


----------



## zmb (Apr 14, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> Never even heard of it until a minute ago.


The company is still around, there are Square D circuit breakers in my house installed early 2000s.


----------



## avkid (Apr 15, 2011)

CrazyTechie said:


> My question is what does it do?


 
Nothing, it's a sticker that goes on a disconnect.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 15, 2011)

Known that for quite some time, like 5 years. Actually last I knew Square D was still owned by the same company that owns Federal Pioneer which is Schnider Electric. How many people knew THAT?

I only knew it because of working as a Construction/Maintenance Electrician, for the family business. I bought a LOT of Federal Pioneer and Square D stuff.


----------

